# a me sorrentino ha già stancato- la giovinezza



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2015)

http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...IwAVAB&usg=AFQjCNE5MBoMisWi1t8ao8dAZwFPEVI9owView attachment 10317
red e Mick sono due amici da moltissimo tempo e ora, ottantenni, stanno trascorrendo un periodo di vacanza in un hotel nelle Alpi svizzere. Fred, compositore e direttore d'orchestra famoso, non ha alcuna intenzione di tornare a dirigere un'orchestra anche se a chiederglielo fosse la regina Elisabetta d'Inghilterra. Mick, regista di altrettanta notorietà e fama, sta invece lavorando al suo nuovo e presumibilmente ultimo film per il quale vuole come protagonista la vecchia amica e star internazionale Brenda Morel. Entrambi hanno una forte consapevolezza del tempo che sta passando in modo inesorabile.
 Paolo Sorrentino era atteso al varco con questo film che arriva dopo l'Oscar de La grande bellezza e la sua estetica così personale tanto da aver diviso critica e pubblico in estimatori e detrattori molto decisi. Per di più il regista tornava in competizione a Cannes dove solo due anni fa la giuria non aveva degnato del benché minimo riconoscimento il film ricoperto successivamente da molteplici allori. Il rischio maggiore però, che era più che lecito paventare da parte di chi amava il suo cinema ma non era impazzito di gioia dinanzi al suo ultimo lavoro, era quello di ritrovare un Sorrentino ormai divenuto manierista di se stesso. Il trailer del film seminava più di un indizio in tal senso ma, fortunatamente, i trailer non sono i film. Perché il Sorrentino regista è tornato a confrontarsi con il Sorrentino sceneggiatore. Se entrambi avevano deciso di convivere senza intralciare il lavoro dell'altro dando così luogo a ridondanze e compiacimenti oltremisura, in questa occasione l'uno non ha concesso all'altro (e viceversa) più di quanto fosse giusto concedergli. Ne è nato così un film compatto a cui non nuocciono neppure le molteplici sottolineature del finale. Perché questa volta il modello di Sorrentino torna ad essere se stesso, senza più o meno consci confronti con i maestri che, anche quando citati, vengono metabolizzati nel suo universo creativo. Non mancano anche qui personaggi più o meno misteriosi che appaiono e scompaiono e a cui ora è comunque lo spettatore a poter assegnare la valenza simbolica che preferisce. Perché Fred e Mick sono persone che sono state personaggi nella loro vita ma che su questo schermo tornano a presentarsi come persone. Con le loro angosce, con le loro attese, con i loro segreti e, soprattutto, con la consapevolezza di una memoria destinata a perdersi nel tempo come le lacrime del Roy Batty bladerunneriano. 
 Sorrentino non ne fa due vecchie glorie più o meno coscienti delle proprie attuali forze fisiche e intellettuali ma offre loro anche i ruoli di genitori che conoscono luci ed ombre di un'arte altrettanto difficile: quella che i figli pretendono che venga esercitata nei loro confronti, non importa in quale età essi si trovino. In tutto ciò, ci si può chiedere, che ruolo viene assegnato alla giovinezza del titolo? Quello di specchio riflettente (e deformante al contempo) di passioni, desideri, fragilità. Su tutto questo e su molto altro ancora Sorrentino torna a trovare la profondità, la leggerezza ma anche la concentrazione che permettono al film di levitare. Chi lo vedrà capirà il senso del verbo. 
http://video.comingsoon.it/MP4/18658.mp4


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2015)

Non ci tengo minimamente a vederlo. Ti quoto.


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

a me La Grande Bellezza è piaciuta molto. Questo film lo vorrei vedere. Un po di manierismo non ha mai ammazzato nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (22 Maggio 2015)

La grande bellezza mi era piaciuto moltissimo e lo scrissi.luce divina.ma non ci sta la grande bellezza 2 .


----------



## andrea53 (23 Maggio 2015)

La grande bellezza mi parve uno spottone da oscar, confezionato ad hoc. Non so, alla fine mi annoiò. Questo non l'ho ancora visto. Ma se andrò a vederlo e se dovessi annoiarmi di nuovo, stavolta me ne andrò prima della fine. Sarà che amo troppo lo stile asciutto e l'ironia crudele di tanti Grandi Registi e Autori del passato per cui ora faccio fatica ad apprezzare questo ritorno di manierismo. Oppure sto invecchiando rapidamente. Oggi mi riguardo La Grande Guerra. Mi sono svegliato con la voglia di Monicelli...


----------



## andrea53 (24 Maggio 2015)

Sono andato a vederlo e mi è piaciuto. Ho apprezzato l'ironia sottile e la bravura degli interpreti. La fotografia scintillante. Se ho retto per due ore io, che sono per natura un irrequieto... Resto distante dal gusto manierista tendente al barocco di Sorrentino. Voglio dire: mi è piaciuto anche se non è tanto il mio genere. Ma questo è un altro discorso. Sala piena. intanto Cannes ha premiato un francese. In questi tempi di crisi ognuno sostiene le proprie squadre di casa, cosa possiamo farci.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Giugno 2015)

Minnie, è un film STUPENDO! Potrei parlarne per ore... Domando scusa per il pregiudizio.

Vai a vederlo.


----------

